# Update on STAR (preg. golden on petfinder)



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear she has heartworms, unfortunately so many that come into rescue, especially down south it seems, do test positive. 

On the other hand, I'm glad she is still allive and out of the high kill shelter--and on her way to safety.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

GB made it! So many make it...At least she has a chance!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

At least she is getting to you guys where she will have a chance..

Hooch


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Star..*

Star definitely has a chance thanks to you wonderful people that donated for her.

She will make it-I've seen so many dogs go through Heartworm treatment successfully!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so happy now that she is out of the kill shelter. She has a great chance now of making it. Thanks for helping her and all the other furbabies.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Being pregnant is complicating things. From an email I received about Star:

_We've had a good number of Moms come in from NC who have been HW positive. We always waited until puppies were weaned and they recovered their strength a bit. But just a few weeks ago we lost a Mom with Heartworm. She threw a clot and died on the way to the ER. It was horribly sad. Our vet is looking into what we can possibly do. One suggestion was to start giving Heartguard so that at least the new heartworm are killed..._

_...I'll feel much better, and probably have quite a bit more information, once our vet looks at her....
_

_Susan

_


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I hadn;t really thought about Heartguard working on knwe heartworms when they already had them. Intersting.

Hooch


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy to hear she is safe & in good hands. I do hope some treatment & good care will help her & pups to lead a happy life.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

It's reassuring to know that she's being cared for, and that she knows kindness. 

As for the Heartgard, I have heard that it works by killing the larvae while they are still microscopic.


----------

